# Losi Mini~Slider On Dirt



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Now that Losi has come up with this cool new sprint car, My question is, Is there any interest on running them on the clay oval outback on Friday nights under the lights this fall ? We can pit inside or out. It looks like it might be some GOOD FUN ! let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i might be in just sold all my big oval stuff to race in the indoor champs and have some $$$ left


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

tcian said:


> i might be in just sold all my big oval stuff to race in the indoor champs and have some $$$ left


COme on down ! Did you check with your wife first ? she might get mad :lol:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

hahha not funny just so u know


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

You know that is date money, She is an expensive girl  treat her right :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe !!! Do You have some in stock ? If so I need to get one Friday.

How does the propane feel for the grill???


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I have 4 left, and I will get a new tank not to worry. I got it covered :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool Thanks !!!!


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

For those of you that have Sliders and live in the Midwest LOSI is sponsoring the SLIDER class at Allen’s "King of the Wings" race in Rodchester, IL (Springfield area) on Saturday September 15th.
Check out the following thread. http://www.dirtoval.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24393

A little bonus from LOSI . 

If you enter the Slider class on Saturday you will be given a ticket for shot to win another NEW Slider Kit. 

NO extra tickets will be sold so some lucky racer is going home with a second car..."


So for just a $10 entry fee you get

- An action packed night of racing on Allen’s new Mini oval. 
- A shot at $25 courtesy of Go Fast Race Parts for winning the Dash
- A chance at a new LOSI Slider Kit
- Lots of LOSI gear for race prizes and give away’s
- The title of King of the Mini Wings.

Come on out and have some fun with us.


----------

